# Symptoms?



## deeleecox (Jan 27, 2009)

I promised myself that I would not obsess this time, but I can't help it. I am having odd pulling pains in my ovaries, and some dull AF cramps. My (.) (.) are sore and I had some shooting pains in my nipples. Then last night I was exhausted at 8 o'clock and went to bed with a slight sore throat. This morning I woke up with a horrible sore throat and a stuffy nose. I am 4dp5day transfer. Is this too early to be having symptoms?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I know it's hard but I really wouldn't read anything in to any symptoms.  I've had/got the same symptoms and I'm 4dp3dt.  It is very early days but also all the drugs can cause all manner of side effects and symptoms, especially the HCG trigger injection before EC and then the progesterone support through 2ww.  The progesterone can cause the symptoms you describe plus others...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms


Try and keep yourself busy so you're not over analysing every little thing otherwise it will do your head in   It really is too early at this stage to know what's happening at the moment.  Most women wouldn't usually get genuine pg symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pg and currently you're less than 4 weeks.....so stay positive and think happy thoughts of those little embies growing and making themselves snug and warm for the 9 months duration 

Good luck
Natasha


----------

